# Hair Jigs



## jbunn3 (Feb 22, 2015)

30 years ago I would sit in the shop with my dad and and tie jigs. Every shape size and color you could put together. He got a swatch of "bear hair". And for the last 30 years I can't count the times " your dad's bear hair jigs" came up. Lost dad 3 years ago. And going through his fishing stuff I came upon he jig making stuff, minus the most important piece... The bear hair swatch!!! Does anybody know where I might find some bear hair? I would like to pick up the torch and start making dad's bear hair jigs again. Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

"30 years ago"

What type of bear hair are you looking for? Brown, black.............white? If you are talking back 30 years ago, could have easily been polar bear (the old time doll fly type) which is hard to come by today for obvious reasons. There are a few different brands of craft fur and polar fiber that is supposed to be similar. All the black or brown bear fur i have ever used was fuzzy fuzzy stuff compared to craft hair.

You can get various animal hides from some internet vendors (i have links at home, will check later) and save quite a bit over the cost of buying it from a true fly fishing/tying store.


----------



## jbunn3 (Feb 22, 2015)

It was black bear. Maybe a 12" x12" tanned bear hide. Saw some Buffalo hide on eBay, not sure how it compares.


----------



## clarkpba (Jul 17, 2010)

You can try to contact some taxidermy shops as well. They may have some left overs from customer mounts. Spring bear season is right around the corner so they may be getting some in


----------



## XChief (May 8, 2014)

Check at local fly tying supply shop. Might check Moose body hair, or black deer hair.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

The best place to get large pieces cheap is check out the taxidermy shops. The fly shops will gouge your eyes out with their overpriced stuff and most likely not have bear hair.

Log Cabin Shop in Lodi has bear hair pieces in various sizes.


----------

